# New member with st227



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Took delivery two weeks ago and finally got about six inches of wet lake effects snow. Very pleased with it, starts easy, smooth running and never plugged up.

I have to get used to the controls. My old (1989) MTD has the drive control on the right and the Husqvarna has it on the left! Going to take some practice! I do love the chute controls.

Nother sure why but Husqvarna does not seem very popular on this forum? I have had good luck with their chain saws and commercial sewing machines plus they offer good value. Purchased from local dealer not box store.

Padraig


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Padraig, welcome to *SBF* and congrats!! its good to know that husky is making some decent equipment other than chain saws and commercial sewing machines, for awhile they were letting other manufacture their products and giving the brand a bad rep


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome:to the forum Padraig

Glad you got a chance to try her out. Guess you need to keep a rock in your left hand for a couple weeks to remind you which hand is the drive hand. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks, we will see how it holds up. I am in Western NY and we tend to get some good snow falls. I don't have a huge drive way but usually do a few of my elderly neighbors. If the snow gets too high I also do around the inside of the fence so it is not too tempting for the Irish Wolfhounds.

Padraig


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

*Another ST227*

Padraig--

I bought the same ST227, and have about six hours on it so far. Mostly pretty heavy wet snow, and it's worked fine. The oil was changed after the first hour of use. The whole thing inside and out got a couple coats of paint sealant so it doesn't clog even with heart-attack quality barely-snow. Otherwise just followed all the set-up instructions that came with it.

At six hours, the front skid shoes are showing more wear than I expected. I have some plastic stock in the workshop so I made what I hope are better skid shoes. That's really all I've needed to do, beyond regular adjustments for the wear on the old shoes.

Oh, I took the prcaution of adding Sta-Bil to the gas, based on the Husqy recommendation. Took just a couple weeks to go through most of the two-gallon can in the six hours of use; Preservative not needed for that can, but still doing it so I don't have to drain the tank on it after each use.

Overall I'm more than satisfied. If it can throw the soggy stuff as it has, it should have no problems with the colder stuff.


Enjoy your new machine, and share back things you learn about it.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Dr bob.

Six hours.....wow this was our first decent snow fall. After the next use I will switch to Mobil One. I run synthetic oil in everything from lawn mower to 560 hp boat engine. I will keep an eye on the skids and maybe get a pair as spares. I was going to put a coat of wax on the machine but have not done it yet.

What paint sealant to you use and where and how do you apply it?

Padraig


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Pagdraig welcome to the forum. Husqvarna does come up on the forum from time to time and I think it's gaining in popularity since leaving the old AYP days behind. Here is a link to a recent thread:http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/64098-thinking-i-may-own-st324p-soon.html


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Hi Pagdraig welcome to the forum. Husqvarna does come up on the forum from time to time and I think it's gaining in popularity since leaving the old AYP days behind. Here is a link to a recent thread:http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/64098-thinking-i-may-own-st324p-soon.html


All I can say is, WOW!

Padraig


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all. First post after using my new st227 for the first time. After using an MTD 26" 8hp 1995 model, this thing seems like a beast in terms of how well it chews through and how far it throws snow. It is opposite control wise to the old MTD, but I'm getting used to it. I like the power steering. It does makes a quick squealing noise when the auger first kicks in if snow is in the chute, like the belt may be slipping a little, not sure if that's normal. Overall I like it and was glad that it didn't clog even with the wet heavy snow we had here in northern Illinois today.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

briguy said:


> Hi all. First post after using my new st227 for the first time. After using an MTD 26" 8hp 1995 model, this thing seems like a beast in terms of how well it chews through and how far it throws snow. It is opposite control wise to the old MTD, but I'm getting used to it. I like the power steering. It does makes a quick squealing noise when the auger first kicks in if snow is in the chute, like the belt may be slipping a little, not sure if that's normal. Overall I like it and was glad that it didn't clog even with the wet heavy snow we had here in northern Illinois today.


Sounds like you had the same MTD that I used to have the model 640F mine was a workhorse that served me well for many years, sold it about 2 years ago and switched to Ariens. Getting used to the controls on the opposite side after so many years takes some getting used to. Glad to hear you are happy with your Husky.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

All we are getting is lots of freezing rain. Some light snow later this week and possibly some lake effects this weekend.

Sounds like your new machine is doing the job. Good luck with the reversed drive control.

Padraig


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

We got about six inches of dry lake effects snow last night. Just did my drive and three neighbor's drives. Not a tough workout but so far I love this machine. While I was happy with the old MTD 10 hp (1999) this is much nicer to use. I am even getting used to the drive control being on the left.

Padraig


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Padraig said:


> Thanks Dr bob.
> 
> Six hours.....wow this was our first decent snow fall. After the next use I will switch to Mobil One. I run synthetic oil in everything from lawn mower to 560 hp boat engine. I will keep an eye on the skids and maybe get a pair as spares. I was going to put a coat of wax on the machine but have not done it yet.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for the delayed response... I used the same Meguiars sealant that the cars get. The consumer bottle is NXT 2.0. The pro version (bigger bottle and suitable for machine application/use, otherwise identical) is M21. There are a few cars and toys so I buy it a couple quarts at a time, and refill the user bottle.

I did make some plastic skids, and am well into version 2.x at this point. The scraper bar is not doing well at this point (about 15 hrs showing on the add-on Hobbs meter) so replacements for those are on the way. Other than these expected wear items the machine has been faultless.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Dr bob. I have always liked Mequiars products. Use them on boats and vehicles. I guess I can add snowblower to the list.

Padraig


----------

